# Rhododendron -



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a first year beek, and would have thought there would be no problem with rhododedron honey, until I read this on Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhododendron

Some species are poisonous to grazing animals. These Rhododendrons have a toxin called grayanotoxin in their pollen and nectar. People have been known to become ill from eating honey made by bees feeding on rhododendron and azalea flowers. Xenophon described the odd behavior of Greek soldiers after having consumed honey in a village surrounded by rhododendrons. Later, it was recognized that honey resulting from these plants have a slightly hallucinogenic and laxative effect.[6] The suspect rhododendrons are Rhododendron ponticum and Rhododendron luteum (formerly Azalea pontica), both found in northern Asia Minor. Eleven similar cases have been documented in Istanbul, Turkey during the 1980s.[7] Rhododendron is extremely toxic to horses, with some animals dying within a few hours of ingesting the plant, although most horses tend to avoid it if they have access to good forage.

More here:
http://www.rhodyman.net/rhodytox.html

Not a lot of rhodies near me, and I'm not going to plant any as long as I have bees!

Larry


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

I have Rhododendron all behind my house, and the bees didn't touch it. Usually there is a better flow on that is more desirable to the bees. Of course there's always a slim chance, but usually I think they prefer other sources if available.


----------



## PuebloCO (Oct 1, 2010)

According to Wiki, it says that the bad flowers are found in Asia Minor. Note: If these Rhododendron can cause ill effects, what others can? How do we know that our honey is ok to eat? Just saying, because I live in the city and not sure what people are growing in their yards that the bees would feed on. Thanks.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I know there are some wild rodies in the united states that can produce poisonous honey. Its rare, but has happened.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Pueblo, you have no worries. The Front Range does not have the right climate for rhodies, and they are few and far between.

Be more concerned about the summer spraying done by the city and county for West Nile Virus. It kills the 'squitos, and can kill bees!

(Lived and gardened between Littleton and Castle Rock for over a decade.)

Summer


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Snarky,

Go ahead and plant them. In your area the bees will ignore them and work the major nectar producing plants and trees. 

On a side note, the bigger challenge is getting rhododendron to grow well in Atlanta. The heavy clay soils and hot summers are working against you; use lots of organic matter, well drained soil, and plan to water in the summer.


----------



## PuebloCO (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Summer! Will contact the city and see if they have a schedule, so I can put a net over the hive (or should I do more?) on that day and let them rest.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Had an issue a couple years ago. A beek friend was emptying my pollen traps while I was traveling and he and a female friend were eating the pollen. They claimed to get woozy and have some ghosting in their peripheral vision.

Sounds much like a hallucinogenic effect to me. She even mentioned hallucinations.

It was in the spring when the rhododendrons were in bloom at the time.

At the time I dismissed it as mildewed pollen that was not properly dried, or stayed out too long, got wet and grew mold or fungus or something.

They threw it out and both of them were fine.

After reading this thread, I'm thinking they were a victim of the rhododendrons.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

I was recently in beekeeping class, and we spoke about the rhododendron thing.

Apparently all rhododendrons with "cup-flowers" are safe, while the poisonous are among those with flat flowers.


----------

